# HELP! Corn snake hatching with vent swelling???



## amrock (Aug 10, 2009)

Can anyone help - have had 2 healthy corn snakes hatch Sun/Mon. Another started to emerge this morning and still has umbilical cord attached, which I'm not too too worried about but she/he also has a pink swelling from his/her vent, will this go or is there anything I should be doing?? I dont want her to suffer :eek4: Dont want to take pics yet as dont want to disturb her and stress her out


----------



## las (Oct 20, 2009)

Have you moved this one into a separate tube yet?
If so I would put it on damp tissue to keep the skin damp. Hopefully it will go in quite quickly (I have not seen this in a baby). If not I would say you would need to try and pop it back inside. Not easy with her being so small. You don't want it drying out.
Photo's would be good if you can.


----------



## amrock (Aug 10, 2009)

Hi - thanks for reply - the umbilical cord detached about an hour ago so have taken some pics - she (I'm calling her a she although shes looking like a he!) is in her own cricket tub now on damp kitchen roll, is lively enough. There is still a lump where the cord has broken and still a growth where the vent is :gasp: she doesnt seem in any distress though


----------



## amrock (Aug 10, 2009)

I know this might sound silly but is theyre anything I can put on it to dry it up and keep it sterile? I know you can with babies navels?! She looks quite red around both areas - Will see how it looks in the morning


----------



## ok1hurricane (Jun 15, 2010)

Hey, i'd opt for keeping her on something damp (not soaking though) overnight to prevent it from drying. If its a prolapse then keeping it moist will hopefully help.

Can i ask though, is that a kink at the base of the tail or just the way snake is laying? Its hard to tell in the photo but if it is then that may (i stress MAY) have something to do with it.


----------



## amrock (Aug 10, 2009)

Hi - ok, kept her on damp kitchen roll - yes, looking at her more closely this morning it looks like she has a kink near her vent and another nearer her head - do you think she'll be ok or do I need to get her to our vet? :gasp:


----------



## ok1hurricane (Jun 15, 2010)

amrock said:


> Hi - ok, kept her on damp kitchen roll - yes, looking at her more closely this morning it looks like she has a kink near her vent and another nearer her head - do you think she'll be ok or do I need to get her to our vet? :gasp:


Hey how's they snakelet?


----------



## las (Oct 20, 2009)

Yes. I was wondering that too. 
How is your little one now amrock?


----------



## amrock (Aug 10, 2009)

Hi - sadly she passed away during the night of the 19th  - my daughter and us all were devastated, hopefully 'Kinky' is in a happy place now - thanks all for your concern and advice - other 2 are doing fine


----------



## ok1hurricane (Jun 15, 2010)

Och sorry to hear that. Great that the other two are doing well.


----------



## Komodo king (Aug 24, 2010)

gutted mate i love snakes


----------

